# Young female looking for indoor home



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Very sad rehome of a much loved cat. Chloe is a female, calico, year and a half old, spayed moggy.
We have had her since she was a kitten but sadly she does not get along with the other cats in the house and will not share a litter tray with them, but when separated out she happily uses a tray. She is extremely friendly and just wants a lap to sit on and some toys to play with. 
She has always been an indoor cat and we would like her to stay that way as she's not the smartest of cats and dos not look to go out.
As said she does not get on well with other cats but does get on with dogs and will put them in their place if they get too boisterous with her. Best not to go to a home with rodents as she had previously opened a tank and killed a gerbil.

We are located just outside of Plymouth and may be able to help with transport.


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

And some pictures of Chloe


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh bless, she looks beautiful.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohh she's a cutie!!

I SO wish I could help as I'm not far away, but I don't think it would be fair to Chloe or to my two resident girls to take her on - we're in a 2 bed flat, so space isn't that great. I'd be really worried about her not getting on with my two and ending up unhappy again.

Fingers crossed you manage to find her a new forever home soon xx


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Still looking


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Cami said:


> Very sad rehome of a much loved cat. Chloe is a female, calico, year and a half old, spayed moggy.
> We have had her since she was a kitten but sadly she does not get along with the other cats in the house and *will not share a litter tray with them, but when separated out she happily uses a tray.* She is extremely friendly and just wants a lap to sit on and some toys to play with.
> She has always been an indoor cat and we would like her to stay that way as she's not the smartest of cats and dos not look to go out.
> As said she does not get on well with other cats but does get on with dogs and will put them in their place if they get too boisterous with her. Best not to go to a home with rodents as she had previously opened a tank and killed a gerbil.
> ...


Have you given her a spare tray? i.e 1 per cat + 1 spare?

She's beautiful, hope she finds a new home soon.


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

sashski said:


> Have you given her a spare tray? i.e 1 per cat + 1 spare?
> 
> She's beautiful, hope she finds a new home soon.


Yeah we have, we've even had 3 extra trays and put them where she has decided is the toilet but then she just goes right out in the open. She just will not use a tray when other cats are around :/

It's such a shame as none of us want her to go but we just can't live with this for much longer


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Have you had a look in the Behavioural section ? .... You may find some answers in there , there are a lot of knowledgeable people within the Forum , who are always happy to helpl. It would be such a shame for your girl to be rehomed especially as with some help , your little girls problem could be overcome ...... Go have look perhaps even post fingers crossed


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

tincan said:


> Have you had a look in the Behavioural section ? .... You may find some answers in there , there are a lot of knowledgeable people within the Forum , who are always happy to helpl. It would be such a shame for your girl to be rehomed especially as with some help , your little girls problem could be overcome ...... Go have look perhaps even post fingers crossed


I posted a couple times in the behavioural section a couple months ago, read all the advice and everythig in the stickies, looked elsewhere online and tried everything but sadly nothing has worked. She just won't share a tray. Believe me this is the absolute last thing any of us want to do but we have no other option


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Bump

This little girl still needs a new loving home


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

still looking


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe is still looking for her new home


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe put a link to this post in cat chat, more people go in there...I know you cant post this stuff there but you can mention a link. She is beautiful so surprised no takers.


----------

